# Datum Uhrzeit



## Guest (12. Okt 2005)

Hallo,

wollte mit " Date heute = new Date(); " das aktuelle Datum und die Uhrzeit auslesen. Da ich aber java.sql *und* java.util importiere kommt es zu einer Fehlermeldung auf Mehrdeutigkeit von Date in sql und util.
Wie kann ich einfach die aktuelle Uhrzeit und das Datum auslesen?

THX


----------



## Roar (12. Okt 2005)

importier halt nur die kalssen die du brauchst anstatt die ganzen packages, dann hättest du solche probleme gar nicht. wenn du beide Date klassen brauchst musst du wohl oder übel den ganzen namen der klasse verwenden java.util.Date d =...


----------



## Guest (12. Okt 2005)

Ja genau - hat geklappt! Hab nur die sql Sachen importiert die nötig sind - THX


----------

